# Kalk Top Off w/o Auto



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

For the time being I would like to include Kalk in my top offs. About a gallon a day. However, I am not going to get an autotop off for a while. How can I top off my fuge with Kalk and not cause my pH to spike. Dumping a gallon of Kalk water a day might not be a good idea.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there a specific reason why you wish to top off with Kalk every day?


----------

